# .....Domande....



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2011)

Il giorno più bello? Oggi.
L’ostacolo più grande? La paura.
La cosa più facile? Sbagliarsi.
L’errore più grande? Rinunciare.
La radice di tutti i mali? L’egoismo.
La distrazione migliore? Il lavoro.
La sconfitta peggiore? Lo scoraggiamento.
I migliori professionisti? I bambini.
Il primo bisogno? Comunicare.
La felicità più grande? Essere utili agli altri.
Il mistero più grande? La morte.
Il difetto peggiore? Il malumore.
La persona più pericolosa? Quella che mente.
Il sentimento più brutto? Il rancore.
Il regalo più bello? Il perdono.
Quello indispensabile? La famiglia.
La rotta migliore? La via giusta.
La sensazione più piacevole? La pace interiore.
L’accoglienza migliore? Il sorriso.
La miglior medicina? L’ottimismo.
La soddisfazione più grande? Il dovere compiuto
La cosa più bella del mondo? L’amore.
          ....Madre teresa.....


----------

